# Drywall job looks blotchy



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use your widest blade and add more mud----you are not finished yet.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Either add more or take some off and reskim it. Looks like a pretty tick chunk near the corner. I think I might would plan on feathering some around the corner to avoid leaving a line where the wall changes direction.

What are those two thick places? Did you damge the board putting it up? If so, don't be afraid to go well beyound your patch when feathering. Flex the knife on the outside edge to lay down *very* thin coat of mud on the outside edge of repair to blend with the wall. Lightly sand, prime and paint.

Fixing a place that near the edge and a corner with lights on it can be a little tricky for me, but I don't mud everyday. 

You want to go from maybe 1/16" thickness at the patch or tape to nothing on the outside edge when feathering with a wider knife.

P.S. When you think you have it feathered good enough, use your wide knife at 90 degrees to the wall to check for gaps from the high side (thickest mud) to the edge of the repair.

Not knowing why the mud is that thick in those couple of places and assuming you choose to add more, I would go with at least a 10' knife for the correction. Being that close to the edge and the corner, I'm not sure I would not take some off and redo with thinner coat of mud.

You are not trying for a flat wall. You are trying for the illusion of a flat wall. There will be a gentle rise in the overall plane of the wall.

I hate to ramble, but it may be necessary to blend those two places into one another since they are so close if you decide to add more mud.

The lights and the locations of these areas are working against you if you are a novice at this. Keep at it, be patient, and you can do it.

Hope you find something helpful in my rambling. Good luck.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

did you paint with colour right after sanding?

Must use a primer/sealer before putting colour on the wall or the mud will flash forever..

As well, mix the mud with some water to thin it out and put a final skim coat over the entire are flaring out appropriately. (Wide blade as suggested above).
Sand with a 150 fine before priming.


----------



## drywallinfo (Feb 14, 2011)

Rather than sanding, use a taping knife to scrape down the surface, holding the knife with two hands. This will level it out, leaving some depressions. Next, fill the depressions with light coats of slightly thinned out mud, scraping the excess off with a wide taping knife. Only sand after all coats are on and only then. Professionals will sometimes sand between coats, but they have the proper equipment and training. For the average DIYer (like myself), sanding between coats only creates waves.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

williamwiens said:


> did you paint with colour right after sanding?
> 
> Must use a primer/sealer before putting colour on the wall or the mud will flash forever..
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup::yes:


----------

